# 10 cent knife



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I found a video about a throw-away knife, make it from scrap metal, use it, throw it away and make another ...






I might have another project this weekend as I know that I have some spare "blade-material" metal in my garage that is worn-out.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

That's smart. I think we all have hacksaw blades just sitting around.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have quite a few Sawzall blades that I have not brought myself to throw away. I will try this next week.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Here are a couple I did today.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks good - any plans for a simple handle on them?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Use my hillbilly micarta.you can't drill tool steel anyway.

Reminds me.I ought to check and see if my 4" of hacksaw blade is still secure on the back of my hunting knife sheath.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The youtube video is gone. 

So... we are basically putting a knife edge on some hacksaw blades ?


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

LincTex said:


> The youtube video is gone.
> 
> So... we are basically putting a knife edge on some hacksaw blades ?


Pretty much. 
Mine are sharp now but doubt they will stay that way very long after use. Mine a flexable and can be hidden away in a place you couldn't put a regular knife. I have cord tied through the hole in the handle. Just pull it out and go to work with it.

NaeKid: Didn't see your post from the past. No plans for a handle.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

10 cent knife:

http://www.m4040.com/Survival/10_Cent_Survival_Knife/10_Cent_Survival_Knife.htm


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You can sharpen butter knives sharp enough to cut.

I've also used old computer memory chips to cut the tape off packages I got in the mail. See, there's finally a use for that pile of PC100 128 meg simms that you have.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Here's my 10 cent knife I made 15 years ago.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

You can drill the thing for handle rivets if you first 'spot anneal' it. Do that by heating a very small area where you want to drill it and let it cool slowly. Keep the rest of it hard by wrapping it in a wet cloth during the annealing. The heated spots will be soft enough to drill, if they are cooled slowly enough to prevent re-hardening.

Thinner stock like wider bandsaw blade material, can be punched by grinding a pin punch dead flat and square on the end, then lay the bansaw blade on the end grain of hard wood, like white oak, hickory, beech, and drive the punch through the blade. 

I've made hacksaw blades from old metal cutting bandsaw blades this way.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I have to try that!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

machinist said:


> You can drill the thing for handle rivets if you first 'spot anneal' it. Do that by heating a very small area where you want to drill it and let it cool slowly. Keep the rest of it hard by wrapping it in a wet cloth during the annealing. The heated spots will be soft enough to drill, if they are cooled slowly enough to prevent re-hardening.
> 
> Thinner stock like wider bandsaw blade material, can be punched by grinding a pin punch dead flat and square on the end, then lay the bansaw blade on the end grain of hard wood, like white oak, hickory, beech, and drive the punch through the blade.
> 
> I've made hacksaw blades from old metal cutting bandsaw blades this way.


I hadn't thought of bandsaw blades for this little project. I have at least one broken blade each week here at work (I have 5 band saws going 8hrs a day) - I'll snag a broken blade and give it a try :2thumb:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey Naekid, do you have a reciprocating saw that uses those 12" blades? send me some blades and I'll send you a knife or two.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Magus said:


> Hey Naekid, do you have a reciprocating saw that uses those 12" blades? send me some blades and I'll send you a knife or two.


Here at work? No, don't have that kind of saw for cutting steel. At home I have a pile of "sawzall" blades for my cordless sawzall - hmm .. they might work well as a base for the 10cent knife as well.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I was thinking of something like a box knife, made of a wide bandsaw blade and punched for rivets to hold a wood handle. Depends on how thick the blade is, because if it is too thick, it doesn't punch very well. It would work with spot anneal and drill, though, and make a stiff blade.

Maybe use some #10 AWG copper wire for rivets, with a suitable tiny washer on each side. That means you don't have to peen the rivet head so big for it to hold.

My idea was a 4" or 5" long handle, with 1" to 3" of blade sticking out, depending on how thick your material is. I think you could make a good skinning knife this way, something like the Schrade skinner, but a little shorter blade for strength.

http://www.knife-depot.com/knife-52142.html

My grandad made some nice paring knives this way.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> Here at work? No, don't have that kind of saw for cutting steel. At home I have a pile of "sawzall" blades for my cordless sawzall - hmm .. they might work well as a base for the 10cent knife as well.


My uncle goes through them like cigarettes!they make dandy bird/light fillet knives and since the have a pre drilled hole all you have to do is saw a bit into a hunk of wood,drill a hole and pin it! then start shaping from there!

P.S
If you ever want to cut a used tire for any reason,simply take an old sawzall blade and grind it to a knife edge and put it back in the sawzall.it cuts that crap like mad!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

A sawzall-blade can shred through steel-belting on a tire as well??? If so, I have some tires to play with! :2thumb:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Magus said:


> If you ever want to cut a used tire for any reason,simply take an old sawzall blade and grind it to a knife edge and put it back in the sawzall.it cuts that crap like mad!


Gotta try this... I want to use some tires for gardening projects.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Works great!if you narrow the blade, you can even carve them to look flowery.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> A sawzall-blade can shred through steel-belting on a tire as well??? If so, I have some tires to play with! :2thumb:


Nope,just the outer rim.you gotta take a grinder to the belted part, a simple 1.98 cutting wheel on my Mikita buzzes through in seconds!With a box of cheap 1/4 inch bolts you can make Mad Max armor.LOL


----------

